# Headache help?



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been getting horrible headaches lately. Regular pain medicine isn't really doing much so I'm wondering if there are any essential oils or herbs that might help.


----------



## Kim01 (Dec 4, 2006)

I take a little peppermint oil in my palms and then massage it into my forehead, temples and back of my neck.  It usually helps a headache.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 22, 2006)

Basil helps


----------



## nativehealth (Dec 7, 2009)

*Essential Oils For Headache*
1. Chamomile
2. Lavender
3. Peppermint


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2009)

clary sage


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh you poor thing. I hope your headaches go away soon. Do you know why you are getting them?


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 8, 2009)

And if that doesn't seem to have any effect; ask your family doctor to prescribe you Tramadol (chemical morfine). 
When you are in serious pain, 100 mg a day will soften the pain, but not make you slow or feel uncomfortable.
I started living again when I found out about hose after 5 years of not being able to do anything...

As bubbles said, try to find the cause of your headaches.


----------



## Manda (Dec 9, 2009)

Headaches suck, especially when they don't respond to painkillers! I get headaches fairly often (and I actually had one all afternoon today at work - not fun!)  

When I asked my doc about them she said there are sooooooo many things that can trigger headaches that you really just have to look hard to try and find any kind of pattern in order to work out what is causing them. They can come from eating certain foods, low blood sugar or not eating regularly, dehydration, eye strain, stress, medications, being in noisy environments, being too hot or too cold, fighting off a virus, etc, etc. In my case I find I get headaches when I am stressed but also at 'that time' of the month.

Keep in mind that it is also possible that you are sensitive to an EO or FO that you have bought, sniffed or soaped recently as smells and EOs can be a trigger.

One time my sister cooked this packet risotto with some kind of coconut flavouring and the rest of the family enjoyed it and didn't think it smelled that strong but to me it was incredibly strong and it gave me an instant headache and upset stomach and I had to sit outside for about an hour waiting for the house to air out enough to go back in because every time I tried to go back inside it hit me and I couldn't stand it.

So all I can really suggest is that you look for a pattern to try and find what the cause is.  I can't suggest any EOs as with me when I have a headache any smells seem intense and the same with other senses - light seems brighter than it should and noises seem louder that they should. Not sure why that is. It's like being hypersensitive all over.  Massage is good though.. it takes the focus away from the pain.

Ooh and I nearly forgot to mention that sometimes I have been able to keep headaches at bay by gently massaging the fleshy triangle between my thumb and hand, with the other hand. Someone once told me that was an accupressure point or something like that so I have tried it a few times when I've been in that 'I'll do anything to get rid of the pain' state and amazingly it has worked, although you have to keep doing it and changing hands or the headache comes back but it's good relief.

Best of luck  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree use caution with aromatherapy, some of the EO's could make you feel worse!

As far as your headache...can you give me more details as to the location specifically on your head/neck where you are feeling pain? Is it more Temporal...Occipital...Frontal??.... It could be related to tension (especially with the holidays coming up!)... 


...Alot of what I see as a Licensed Massage Therapist is related to muscle tension/stress...Ive seen headaches that are caused my contracted erectors, levator scapula... but mainly upper trapezius is the main culprit when it is relating to temporal headache pain .so massage might be good for you to deal with your headache ... 

Im a real anti-pills/prescription type so I say screw the advil etc....


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you checked your glasses? That's what happened to me. I was studying for my exams and had a headache every day until I discovered I needed glasses.


----------



## Deb (Dec 11, 2009)

aside from all the stuff above...have your teeth checked. A firend of mine had terrible headaches for a year until a dentist noticed she had a bad tooth.


----------



## rszuba (Dec 11, 2009)

oh, on the metion of teeth, i got bad headaches and i realized i was grinding my teeth when i sleep. i got a bite guard from my dentist. if i forget to put it in at night i def have a headache the next day. 
just another thought for ya.
hope ya feel better.
renee


----------



## lovethyscent (Dec 12, 2009)

I get headaches almost everyday from the humidity and weather. Head on really helps me which has menthol in it or a  menthol balm/cream.


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 1, 2010)

Peppermint/lavender compresses really help my son's headaches: for a mixing bowl of cool water, I add a couple drops of peppermint and couple drops of lavender.  Peppermint alone works great too.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 5, 2010)

if they are migraines eos make it worse, for me. tmj def cause headaches. If you get them before ovulation its hormone realted, some progest cream from the health store could help, although you need to do it each month at that time. google Dr lee, he has much to say about nat prog and menopause, etc.


----------



## vickgould (Feb 5, 2010)

Depends what are causing your headaches -- sometimes I get headaches from working with foral essential oils.  

If for just normal headache, Peppermint, Spearmint, Cedarwood, Bergamot, Cejeput, Clary Sage, Marjoram, Patchouli, Lavender, Basil, marjoram, Helichrysum.

If for chronic migraines or perimenopausal hormonal issues, I take feverfew, extra riboflavin (B2) and extra magnesium.

Hope that helps -- but for sure ask your doctor if it's happening a lot.
Vickie


----------



## Lindy (Feb 5, 2010)

Make sure you are not applying most of those EO's straight as they can burn you.  Lavender & Tea Tree are the only ones recommended for application neat.  Spearmint is also a good one for headaches.

Try this - make a body butter, add your EO's at therapeutic levels and then put into a small container to carry around and apply to your temples when you get a headache.  You can also use a roll-on lip gloss containers by using a light oil light SAO or Fract. CO and add your EO's to that.  Then just use it on your temples when needed.....


----------

